# embeding swf flash files onto website



## gameslover (Mar 25, 2007)

hi guys, 

I'm pretty new at this so i hope someone can tell me how to embed swf files onto websites or blogs... I have read some articles that says i have to first host the swf file in a server which i have done so in Putfile.com and have been provided with 3 choices of add one is the URL the other is HTML and the last is BB. I'm not sure which i should use to embed and what is the code that is needed to embed this file? I really appreciate if some one can help thank you!!!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Just use this block of code:

FLASHFILE.SWF[/B]]*FLASHFILE.SWF*


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

knight_47 said:


> Just use this block of code:
> 
> FLASHFILE.SWF[/B]]*FLASHFILE.SWF*


You don't need

The DATA attribute can also be used to give an effect with


----------



## gameslover (Mar 25, 2007)

http://media.putfile.com/Tredz-game

this is my code i put in my blogger account but when i click view blog i get a "click here to get plugin" which i click it say that there isnt a suitable plug in for it.......

How abt a good hosting site for my flash ? Any good recommendations?

Is there anything wrong with the values i put in my html code for embeding?


----------



## gameslover (Mar 25, 2007)

There is also 3 different link provided by the host 

1. the URL
2. BB
3. HTML 

Which should i use to link?


----------



## gameslover (Mar 25, 2007)

I got this error when i try to use the HTML link :

We're sorry, but we were unable to complete your request.
The following Errors were found:
postBody : Your HTML cannot be accepted: Tag is not closed: <embed src="http://flv.putfile.com/games/Line-Rider---beta.swf" quality="high" width="480" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />

may i know how to solve this?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> You don't need
> 
> The DATA attribute can also be used to give an effect with


The tag is recognized by Internet Explorer, and Netscape recognizes the tag and ignores the tag.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

knight_47 said:


> The tag is recognized by Internet Explorer, and Netscape recognizes the tag and ignores the tag.


Where ever you read that from, they don't know what they are talking about (yes this includes w3school.com, they are the biggest bunch of morons).

works just fine with Netscape-type browsers like Firefox.

If you do it the way I showed you, it will work with every major browser that recognizes


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Really? I always thought it was like that. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## gameslover (Mar 25, 2007)

I got this error when i try to use the HTML link :

We're sorry, but we were unable to complete your request.
The following Errors were found:
postBody : Your HTML cannot be accepted: Tag is not closed: <embed src="http://flv.putfile.com/games/Line-Ri...beta.swf" quality="high" width="480" height="360" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />

may i know how to solve this?

can anyone help?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

gameslover said:


> I got this error when i try to use the HTML link :
> 
> We're sorry, but we were unable to complete your request.
> The following Errors were found:
> ...


can you give us a link please?


----------



## gameslover (Mar 25, 2007)

i'm sry for being blur but wat links you want?


----------



## kbazsi (Mar 3, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> You don't need


Does anybody know what are the backdraws, if any, of omitting the "classid" and "codebase" attributes?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

kbazsi said:


> Does anybody know what are the backdraws, if any, of omitting the "classid" and "codebase" attributes?


Nothing. They're Internet Explorer properties.

But I did forget one important piece of my code example 

TYPE tells the browser what kind of object it is.


----------



## gameslover (Mar 25, 2007)

Can ANYONE help cos up till now i still cant solve my problem and i believe its a simple problem just that maybe the imformation provided isnt enough can anyone help please?

I have tried all the HTML codes provided above but nothing works 
i have set up a blog as an example u can visit at www.gameshook.blogspot.com

I have hosted the swf file at putfile.com


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

gameslover.....It is a simple answer....You are trying to embed a webpage

```
<embed src="http://media.putfile.com/Tredz-game" width="550" height="400">
```
, that isnt an application, it is at the best an html include or called in an Iframe.

You dont host the swf file, and they dont allow you to leech their files either, so you shouldn't (and in fact cant) use this file unless you use flashget to download and place the file on your own server, but again, that would more than likely be copyright infringement.

That is why they hide the actual url in sessional data as http://uploadfile.putfile.com/getfi...8slash3-8052348videoh2b75sslash8311110253.swf, whcih you will notice redirects you to a main category called mainfiles.


----------



## gameslover (Mar 25, 2007)

sequal7 the tredz game is a swf that i uploaded onto the site, which means the file does not belong to them in the first place so i dun think i'm leeching. Secondly i thought that is hosting website which they host such things for users like photo bucket and stuff to place on their website ? Correct me if i'm wrong but i have seen and visited website doing the same hosting on servers and attaching on their blogs? Thanks for the reply


----------



## gameslover (Mar 25, 2007)

The Site provided a embeding code which i tried to use to attach but it came with this error

Your HTML cannot be accepted: Tag is not closed: http://flv.putfile.com/games/Play-With-Fire-arcade-game.swf

use this code to "embed this flash to your blog" provided by the hosting website

http://flv.putfile.com/games/Play-With-Fire-arcade-game.swf
Click here to get games for your site.​


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I understand that you uploaded it, but the file isnt shared *yet* What type of blog software are you using?

Perhaps you need to login to PutFile and click the *add to putfile* link below the game to get the link code for that file? I dont know how they share that link you just provided, but once you do that you would embed the url like your last post to that file.

The code in your last is ok, you may need to change to html as type.


----------



## gameslover (Mar 25, 2007)

OKie thanks Sequal7 will try that out again... I'm still searching for a site that allows embeding of files ... thanks again for your help


----------

